# Neu hier und Fragen



## Sternchen71 (27. Mai 2017)

Hallo an Alle,

mein Name ist __ Iris und ich komme aus BaWü... Nähe Sigmaringen.
Mein lang ersehnter Traum von einem Teich, konnte ich mir endlich erfüllen. Nachdem ich mir an Ostern zuerst einen Miniteich gegraben habe ( Fertigteich mit 100L), musste unbedingt ein größerer gemacht werden. War mir eigtl. von vornerein  zu klein. Naja, vor ca. anderthalb Wochen hab ich dann den Miniteich raus gemacht und hab einfach drauf los gebuddelt (bitte nicht steinigen) 

Jetzt ist er ein wenig größer als gedacht geworden. Wollte eigtl. 2,50m x 1,50m x 80cm. Naja dann ging hier noch was weg und da nochwas. Jetzt ist er 4m x 2,50m x 1m. Wasser hab ich vorgestern reingelassen, Pflanzen sind auch schon ne Menge drin. Jetzt hab ich nur ein kleines Problem, da meine groben Berechnungen nicht aufgingen. War für mich ein wenig schwierig, da die Wiese etwas abschüssig ist. Jetzt sind halt die Terrassen, die eigtl. 10 - 20 cm unter Wasser sein sollten bis zu 40 cm unter Wasser. Und es werden noch paar Zentimeter mehr, da ich nochmal Wasser reinlaufen lassen muß, weils so momentan noch nicht ideal ist. Hatte nur ein wenig schiss, ob das auch alles hält 

Jetzt meine Frage, macht das denn was aus, wenn ich die Terrassen 20 oder 30 cm mit Sand/Kies auffülle?
Und Ufermatten brauch ich auch noch dringend. Ist es besser, wenn man 2m breite nimmt oder lieber nur 1m oder weniger, oder ist das völlig wurscht? Und wie mach ich die fest? Stein obendrauf? 

Ach, der Teich soll für Amphibien, Vögel, __ Libellen usw. sein. Fische denk ich nicht, außer paar __ Moderlieschen vielleicht, aber da bin ich mir ziemlich unschlüssig.

Der Teich hat keine richtige Technik, nur ein Solar-Teichfilter mit Sprinkler...


LG


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2017)

Liebes Sternchen,
da nimmste mal dein Schmartfohn und machst uns erst einmal ein paar hübsche Fotos von Deinem Teich. Dann können wir Dir auch weiterhelfen. Und größer ist immer besser.


----------



## Sternchen71 (27. Mai 2017)

Kann erst morgen mit der Digicam Fotos machen.
Das Bild hier ist der Stand von gestern.
Größer ist immer besser...wenn man den Platz dazu hat.
In meinem kleinen Garten sieht das etwas gequetscht aus...naja
Hab halt rechts noch ein größeres Stück Wiese.


----------



## Sternchen71 (28. Mai 2017)

Hier einmal ein Bild, als noch kein Wasser drin war. Das andere ist aktuell.


----------



## meinereiner (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo __ Iris,

bezüglich der Ufergestaltung würde ich dir diesen Link hier im Forum empfehlen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ufergestaltung.22228/
Hier mal eine Skizze von mir als schnellen Überblick.
Medium 25554 anzeigen
Das Thema Ufergestaltung vor allem auch in Hinblick auf Kapillarsperre betrachten.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Sternchen71 (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo Robert,
Danke.

Ich hab schon außenherum mit einem kleinen Graben angefangen, in dem ich die Folie reinlege, sie ein Stück rausgucken lasse und den Graben mit Kies abdecke.
Kann man auf dem Bild vielleicht nicht wirklich erkennen.



Sternchen71 schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage, macht das denn was aus, wenn ich die Terrassen 20 oder 30 cm mit Sand/Kies auffülle?
> Und Ufermatten brauch ich auch noch dringend. Ist es besser, wenn man 2m breite nimmt oder lieber nur 1m oder weniger, oder ist das völlig wurscht? Und wie mach ich die fest? Stein obendrauf?


----------



## Kolja (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo __ Iris,

den Graben kann man nicht erkennen auf den Fotos. Für eine Kapillarsperre ist aber auch kein Graben nötig. 
Wie Robert gezeichnet hat reicht es, wenn die Folie senkrecht nach oben steht. z.B. eingeklemmt zwischen Steinen. Das sieht dann meiner Meinung nach natürlicher aus, als ein Kiesgraben und du kannst unterschiedlich gestalten.

Die Terassen würde ich nicht komplett mit Kies auffüllen. An manchen Stellen mit Steinen auf der Terrasse einen Rand schaffen und mit Sand auffüllen, an anderen Stellen Pflanzen für die vorhandene Tiefe setzen.

Viel Spaß hier und mit Deinem Teich


----------



## Sternchen71 (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo Andrea, danke für deine Antwort.
Ok, die Folie muß senkrecht stehen, aber wo?? Ich  kann sie doch in meinem Fall jetzt nicht kurz vor dem Wasserspiegel abschneiden oder? Die Folie muß ich doch über diesen blöden Wall ziehen, kann ja keine großen Steine "auf" dem Wall platzieren oder "im" Teich selbst.

Wäre es sinnvoll etwas Erde vom Rand/Wall abzunehmen oder mehr Wasser rein?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2017)

Hi Sternchen,

erst mal willkommen bei den Teichverrückten

anstelle von ner speziellen Ufermatte kann man zum Abdecken der Fole am Randwulst auch Kunstrasen nehmen (man sollte nur drauf achter das er UV- Stabil ist). Auch da drauf siedelt sich sehr schnell allerhand Gewächse wie Flechten, Moose, Stauden, Weiden ect. an und Amphibien wie z,B __ Molche  können darauf auch leicht aus dem Teich klettern

MfG Frank


----------



## Kolja (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo __ Iris,

schau dir doch mal die Zeichnung von Robert an.
Ein Wall und ein Graben ist nicht nötig.
Ich habe mir die Fotos jetzt noch mal genauer angeschaut. Den umliegenden Wall würde ich abtragen und das Ufer flach auslaufen lassen. 
Die Folie so senkrecht hochstellen, dass kein Wasser raus und keine Erde etc. von außen reinfließt.

Und: NICHT abschneiden, bevor der Rand fertig ist und sich alles eine Zeit gesetzt hat.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2017)

Sternchen71 schrieb:


> Hallo Andrea, danke für deine Antwort.
> Ok, die Folie muß senkrecht stehen, aber wo??
> 
> Wäre es sinnvoll etwas Erde vom Rand/Wall abzunehmen oder mehr Wasser rein?



kannst den Teich auch voll machen bis er überläuft. Bei längerer Regendauer passiert das auch automatisch

MfG Frank


----------



## meinereiner (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo __ Iris,

wie Andrea schreibt, diesen Wall etwas abtragen. Dann kann man da z.B Steine platzieren.
Soweit Wasser auffüllen, dass dieser abgetragene Wall dann unter Wasser ist. Dann stehen die Steine praktisch 'im Teich'.
Man kann wie ich es in der Skizze angedeutet habe z.B. kesseldruckimprägnierte Bretter nehmen, und damit einen kleine 'Wulst' zur Teichinnenseite schaffen, die dafür sorgt, dass man z.B. kleine oder größere Kiesel auf den tiefer gelegten 'Wall' legen kann, und diese nicht in den Teich abrutschen können. Damit kann man sich z.B. eine Ufermatte sparen.
Diese 'Wulst' kann man z.B. auch durch einen dickeren stabilen Schlauch oder durch zusammengesteckte HT-Rohre (z.B. 40 er oder 50 er)  erreichen. Dann darüber die Folie.
Am Teichrand die Folie nach oben stehen lassen. Wenn da noch viel übersteht eventuell noch nach hinten umklappen, dann einige Wochen oder Monate warten, bis sich alles gesetzt hat, und dann erst das zuviel an Folie abschneiden. 
Wichtig ist, dass dieser Folienrand auf jeden Fall höher steht, als der höchste mögliche bzw. gewünschte Wasserspiegel.
Falls du eine Ufermatte oder ähnliches benutzt, dann darf auch diese Ufermatte nicht über diesen Teichrand (Folienrand) gelegt werden.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Sternchen71 (28. Mai 2017)

Wie ich im Anfangspost schon geschrieben hab, ist die Wiese abschüssig. Dazu noch ein paar Bilder, auf denen man es, hoffe ich, gut erkennen kann. Der Wasserspiegel liegt praktisch über der Wiese, deshalb dieser große Wall. Ich kann da höchstens 10-15cm noch abtragen.

     



Wie mache ich die HT Rohre bzw. Bretter denn fest? Einfach nur am Rand entlang unter die Folie legen?


----------



## Sternchen71 (28. Mai 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Sternchen,
> 
> erst mal willkommen bei den Teichverrückten
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank,
Danke für die Begrüßung und den Tip mit dem Kunstrasen. 
Aber sind da denn keine Schadstoffe drin, die problematisch sein könnten?


----------



## Kolja (28. Mai 2017)

Aah, das letzte Bild macht es deutlicher.
Ich würde mit Natursteinen arbeiten. Im unteren Teil (abschüssig) von außen, um auch den Wall zu stützen. Im oberen Teil (Wiese ansteigend) evtl. von innen auf Folie und Vlies. 
Schwer zu beschreiben. Aber ich finde unterschiedlich gestaltete Ufer am schönsten und natürlich aussehendsten.


----------



## Sternchen71 (28. Mai 2017)

Du meinst ins Wasser zuerst Flies rein, dann die Steine drauf ja?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2017)

Hi Sternchen,

hast Du ne Möglichkeit an Bruchsteine heranzukommen? (Steinbruch oder Feldsteinansammlungen in der Nähe ect.)

wenn ja würde ich einfach einen Kunstrasen über den Wall legen -  und Seitenwände des Teiches als Trockenmauer bis Oberkante hochziehen - und den Spalt zwischen Trockenmauer und der mit Kunstrasen abgedeckter Folie mit kleineren Steinen/Kies auffüllen (dann brauchste da auch keine Kapilarsperre nach den Zeichnungen oben bei Robert anlegen da die Trockenmauer das gleiche bewirkt.
Den niedrigsten Punkt des Teichrandes - den Zwangsüberlauf - solltest Du auf der Wiesenseite nachen von wo Du das Bild 1 aufgenommen hast. Und zwar möglicht weit links. Wenn es an einer den anderen Seiten überläuft kann das abfliesende Wasser den Hang von unten her aufweichen sodas dort der Teich zusammenbrechen kann


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2017)

so in etwa in der Art wie ich die Seite von meinem Amphibientümpel, wo der Wasserspiegel auf der Ost- und Nordseite auch rund 30cm aus dem festen Erdboden aufragt, abgefangen hab - halt die Trockenmauer nur näher an die ebenfallls mit Kunstrasen abgedecke Folie und die Zwischenräume statt mit Erde halt auch mit  kleineren Steinen/Kies auffüllen damit die Steinwand stabil steht


----------



## Sternchen71 (28. Mai 2017)

Dazu müsste ich ja das Wasser wieder raus machen und die Folie auch, oder hab ich da grad total den falschen Gedankengang?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2017)

Sternchen71 schrieb:


> Dazu müsste ich ja das Wasser wieder raus machen und die Folie auch, oder hab ich da grad total den falschen Gedankengang?



meinste um einen Kunstrasen einzuziehen?

Das geht auch bei dem momentanen Stand der arbeiten am Teich. Mußt halt von innen (dem wassergefüllten Teich) nach außen arbeiten. Den Rasen auf der Teichinnenseite  versenken und mit Steinen beschweren und dann außen überhängen


----------



## Sternchen71 (28. Mai 2017)

Ich meinte das mit der Mauer 
Außen an den Seiten vom Teich hab ich nur ca. 10cm Platz, dann kommt so eine Betonbeeteinfassung (oder wie das heißt).


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2017)

Hi Sternchen,

Du meinst wohl die Rasenkantensteine auf der Seite der Wiese.
Die kann man zur Not auch als Fundament für ne Trockenmauer verwenden.

Steine muß man auch net unbedingt senkrecht aufeinanderschichten. Man kann sie auch schräg auf der Folie liegend von unten nach oben aufschichten (wie hier auf Foto 1 - 3)
bei der Trockenmauer auf Fotos 4 und 5 liegt die überstehende Teichfolie direkt hinter dem Steinen (das Mäuerchen ist auch kaum 15cm breit)


----------



## Sternchen71 (28. Mai 2017)

*ping* Jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen, vielen Dank!
Mal gucken, ob ich auf die schnelle noch so einen Haufen Steine auftreiben kann. Ich muß die kommende Woche unbedingt mit dem gröbsten bzw. wichtigsten fertig werden. Auf jeden Fall muß die Folie abgedeckt werden. 
Das mit den Steinen kann ich ja eigtl. noch ein wenig rausschieben oder? Außer vielleicht den Wall da hinten sichern oder?

Wegen dem Zwangsüberlauf muß ich auch nochmal nachfragen. Wie macht man das denn genau? Sorry.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2017)

Hi Sternchen,

einfach ne kleine Mulde in den Wall kratzen (unter der Folie da wo das Wasser überlaufen soll ewas Erde rausmachen) - wie oben auf Foto 2.  Unter der obersten Steinplatte ist der Wulst am niedrigsten sodas dort bei Wasserhöchststand das "überflüssige" in den Wadi darunter rausfließt


----------



## Sternchen71 (28. Mai 2017)

Achsooo, dachte ich muß das irgendwie weiter wegleiten. Bin total verpeilt 
Dank dir!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2017)

es reicht es auf die Wiese ablaufen zu lassen. Da kann das Wasser dann versickern (so viel Wasser kommt bei deiner Wasseroberfläche ja selbst bei nem Starkregen von 20l-30l/qm2  net zusammen (bei meinen 134qm2 sind das dann schnell mal soviel wie Du im Teich hast, da rauscht dann ein regelrechter Wasserfall aus dem Teich)


----------



## Sternchen71 (28. Mai 2017)

Ok, jetzt hab ich vorerst genug Input, denk ich...Muß das nur noch umsetzen.
Vielen Dank erstmal!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2017)

mit den Steinen rundum kannste Dir ruhig Zeit lassen

es sollte sich ja auch alles erst mal, wie ganz am Anfang schon geschrieben wurde,  die nächste Zeit richtig setzen - daher ja auch noch nichts von der überstehenden Folie abschneiden falls man noch mal was korregieren muß

so schnell wird ne gute Folie net "mürbe". Die oben auf Foto 3 - unter meinem Moorbeet  - kam 1992 in meinen Teich und wurde nach dem rausnehmen wegen Teichvergrößerung 2008 fürs Moorbeet und Amphibientümpel wiederverwendet. Z.T liegt die Folie schon seit Jahren am Rande der UV-Strahlung ausgesetzt. Spröde ist die 25 Jahre alte PVC-Folie noch immer net


----------



## Sternchen71 (28. Mai 2017)

Wow so lange? Hm, bei meinem Glück...ich wills nicht ausprobieren. 

Kann man denn wenigstens ein bisschen von der Folie abschneiden? Also so, dass halt noch 50cm über sind? Auf den Seiten stehen so ca. 1,5 - 2 m. Mich nervt das.


----------



## koilady (28. Mai 2017)

Sternchen71 schrieb:


> Wow so lange? Hm, bei meinem Glück...ich wills nicht ausprobieren.
> 
> Kann man denn wenigstens ein bisschen von der Folie abschneiden? Also so, dass halt noch 50cm über sind? Auf den Seiten stehen so ca. 1,5 - 2 m. Mich nervt das.


----------



## koilady (28. Mai 2017)

Boa, hallo !
Ich würde an den Stellen wo es geht mit der Folie einen tollen Ufergraben machen . Den kann man so toll bepflanzen. Vom __ Schilf ( mit Wurzelsperre ! ) bis zum Moorbeet kann man so tolle Teichpflanzen setzen, also ich würde die Folie nur wo es sein muß und kein Platz mehr ist abschneiden. Aber auch erst abschneiden wenn sich alles gesetzt hat.


----------



## Kolja (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo Sternchen,

gibt es bei Dir einen Steinbruch in der Nähe? Hier kann ich dort günstig Steine kaufen, die ich auch noch selbst ausgesucht habe, nach Schönheit aber vor allem nach Gewicht.

Viel Spaß bei der Randgestaltung.
Du wirst sehen, wenn du alle Materialien da  hast und erst mal anfängst ist es nicht kompliziert und macht Spaß.


----------



## Sternchen71 (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo an Alle. Möchte mich nochmal bei euch für den Beistand, die Tips und Hilfe bedanken!!
Da der Teich schon paar Wochen fertig ist, wolle ich ihn euch nicht länger vorenthalten 
Ich bin richtig glücklich und stolz, dass ich das alles allein geschafft hab, wobei ich auch Momente der
Verzweiflung hatte  und dachte, dass das nix wird...
Nun denn, ich denke.......er ist toll geworden


----------



## Kolja (25. Juni 2017)

Das sieht sehr schön aus.
Wie hast du es in der kurzen Zeit hinbekommen, dass der Teich so eingewachsen aussieht?


----------



## Anja Thomas (25. Juni 2017)

Super schön!


----------



## Sternchen71 (25. Juni 2017)

Kolja schrieb:


> Das sieht sehr schön aus.
> Wie hast du es in der kurzen Zeit hinbekommen, dass der Teich so eingewachsen aussieht?



Wasser rein, viele Pflanzen rein...ansonsten hab ich nichts germacht. Ist jetzt 4 Wochen her. In der Zeit tut sich viel, besonders bei dem Wetter.



Anja Thomas schrieb:


> Super schön!



Danke


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2017)




----------



## Tottoabs (23. Juli 2017)

Ein Problem sehe ich noch....die __ Wasserlinsen.
Auf die musst du aufpassen und wenn die sich zu stark vermehren dann ab keschern.


----------



## Anja W. (24. Juli 2017)

Dein Teich ist echt klasse geworden! 
Mir gefallen die vielen Steine und das Totholz sehr gut. Da haben sich sicherlich auch schon die ersten Tiere eingefunden.

Ist das __ Moos am Ufer gekauftes Sphagnum?


----------



## Sternchen71 (24. Juli 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ein Problem sehe ich noch....die __ Wasserlinsen.
> Auf die musst du aufpassen und wenn die sich zu stark vermehren dann ab keschern.



Ich wünschte, ich könnte abkeschern! Die Linsen sind alle verschwunden 




Anja W. schrieb:


> Dein Teich ist echt klasse geworden!
> Mir gefallen die vielen Steine und das Totholz sehr gut. Da haben sich sicherlich auch schon die ersten Tiere eingefunden.
> 
> Ist das __ Moos am Ufer gekauftes Sphagnum?



Danke. Ja inzwischen ist ein Frosch eingezogen und halt noch unzählige anderer, zum Teil seltsame Tierchen, die ich noch nie gesehen hab!


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juli 2017)

Sternchen71 schrieb:


> Ich wünschte, ich könnte abkeschern! Die Linsen sind alle verschwunden


Sei froh. Die Können einen Teich so dicht machen das die Unterwasserpflanzen absterben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2017)

Hi Sternchen,

wie Torsten schrieb sei froh das sie verschwunden sind, ist ein Zeichen für deinen Teich das das Wasser net zu nährstoffreich ist (somit auch Algen net viel zu fressen abbekommen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Sternchen71 (25. Juli 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Sei froh. Die Können einen Teich so dicht machen das die Unterwasserpflanzen absterben.



Aber nur, wenn man davon alles zuwuchern läßt...




Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wie Torsten schrieb sei froh das sie verschwunden sind, ist ein Zeichen für deinen Teich das das Wasser net zu nährstoffreich ist (somit auch Algen net viel zu fressen abbekommen)



Ja und die übrigen Pflanzen werden auch langsam mürbe. Das gefällt mir gar nicht. Da hätte ich lieber paar Algen im Teich...
Irgendwas muß ich machen, damit __ Kalmus & Co. nicht noch weitere gelbe Blätter bekommen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2017)

Hi Sternchen,

starkzehrenden Sumpfpflanzen kann Frau bei der Teichgröße auch ab und zu mal ein paar Düngekegel unterschieben (mußte ich bei meinen Anfangs auch immer mal machen - ich mußte dazu aber bei meiner 130qm2 Wasserfläche aber meißt baden gehen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Sternchen71 (27. Juli 2017)

Huhu Frank,

Düngerkegel sind bestellt, Danke.
Im Teich drin, war ich gestern auch ...boa war mir danach kaaaalt.
130qm2 hätte ich auch gerne...

LG


----------

